# Durabond 210 (New Jersey)



## jak.taper (Jul 20, 2014)

*Does anyone know of a New Jersey supplier that sells Sheetrock Durabond 180 or 210? *

I have not seen any set time more than the 90 around in a while and I was hoping to stock up for winter in advance (without getting smacked with massive shipping costs). Please note I'm looking for the *actual *Durabond -brown bag- *not *Easy Sand -white bag-, as it has become a bit weaker and unpredictable over the past couple years. Think it started around the time of their "improved for pan mixing" advertising. Any location (or even web site i may have missed) that doesn't have the price jacked up 2-3x the norm is appreciated, thanks. Hopefully it hasn't become to much of rarity.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jak.taper said:


> *Does anyone know of a New Jersey supplier that sells Sheetrock Durabond 180 or 210? *
> 
> I have not seen any set time more than the 90 around in a while and I was hoping to stock up for winter in advance (without getting smacked with massive shipping costs). Please note I'm looking for the *actual *Durabond -brown bag- *not *Easy Sand -white bag-, as it has become a bit weaker and unpredictable over the past couple years. Think it started around the time of their "improved for pan mixing" advertising. Any location (or even web site i may have missed) that doesn't have the price jacked up 2-3x the norm is appreciated, thanks. Hopefully it hasn't become to much of rarity.


you want durabond 120 try ap with mudmax


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> you want durabond 120 try ap with mudmax


Hes wanting it for winter for the setting properties.


----------

